# Pauls Thumbies & downtube shifters?



## al415 (Mar 17, 2007)

This might not be the best forum to ask, but I figured someone here might have tried this. I have a very nice set of campagnolo record downtube shifters; beautifuly engraved etc. I have no real use for them if I can't mutate them into a thumbshifter of some sort. Has anyone here ever mated a set of Paul's Thumbies with downtube shifters of any brand? Thanks in advance...


----------



## Z-Man (Apr 25, 2005)

I'm pretty sure it's a different interface, although you *might* have luck with the kelly dirt drop bar adapters mounted under the bar. Dunno. Goodluck.

look at this...
http://www.kellybike.com/2nd_xtra_takeoff.html


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

they are made for barcons. ... if i were you i would email Paul and describe what you have in mind.


----------



## al415 (Mar 17, 2007)

colker1 said:


> they are made for barcons. ... if i were you i would email Paul and describe what you have in mind.


Paul's website says "It might work, but we have never tried" After I posted this I went back and googled some more. I found a roadie web-site where guys were doing it with Shimano DT shifters, and they say it works fine... So I may just take the plunge and try.


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

al415 said:


> Paul's website says "It might work, but we have never tried" After I posted this I went back and googled some more. I found a roadie web-site where guys were doing it with Shimano DT shifters, and they say it works fine... So I may just take the plunge and try.


I'd like to see if works with Campy barcon shifters. You could make an intersting ride with them.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

CS2 said:


> I'd like to see if works with Campy barcon shifters. You could make an intersting ride with them.


That would make a 3x10 with thumbies doable, and all with new Campy parts. Definatley cool, but I don't know if it will add any functionality over what is already available.


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*Depends on the age of the Campy Shifters*

The current shifters have a larger diameter barrel than Shimanos and probably wouldn't fit on the adapter.

Shimano DT shifters fit fine on them

@CS2...not with the current crop of Campagnolo bar cons. They're too big.


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

Paul is about to come out with their thumbies for Camagnolo bar end shifters. 3x11 is possible now.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Veloculture said:


> Paul is about to come out with their thumbies for Camagnolo bar end shifters. 3x11 is possible now.


good news for singlespeeders!  :thumbsup:


----------



## midtnSS (Apr 26, 2004)

*I like them*

but I like thumbshifters. I ran them on my old cross bike both in the regular thumbshifter spot and next to the brake lever on the drops. I used Shimano but older Campy fits too (on Paul's site). The longer arm of a downtube shifter vs a bar end shifter makes the shifting very light. In friction mode 9 or 10 speed works too.


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

Veloculture said:


> Paul is about to come out with their thumbies for Camagnolo bar end shifters. 3x11 is possible now.


Now that would be nice. I was looking for a set of 10 sp thumbies for a project I've got in mind.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

muddybuddy said:


> That would make a 3x10 with thumbies doable, and all with new Campy parts. Definatley cool, but I don't know if it will add any functionality over what is already available.


Its already doable... DuraAce 10speed bar-end shifters exist.


----------



## rasumichin (Oct 21, 2008)

Hi,
additional: pauls thumbies do not work with older friction shifters as for example the arabesque shimano 600 ones.
ciao, Alexander


----------



## al415 (Mar 17, 2007)

rasumichin said:


> Hi,
> additional: pauls thumbies do not work with older friction shifters as for example the arabesque shimano 600 ones.
> ciao, Alexander


Hi Alexander and thanks. It has just become moot as I found a set of NOS campagnolo centaur thumb shifters over the weekend


----------



## al415 (Mar 17, 2007)

rasumichin said:


> Hi,
> additional: pauls thumbies do not work with older friction shifters as for example the arabesque shimano 600 ones.
> ciao, Alexander


Hi Alexander and thanks. It has just become moot as I found a set of NOS campagnolo centaur thumb shifters over the weekend 

Of course that leaves me with two sets of very nice downtube shifters, one campy and the other a set of the arabesque 600's you mentioned.


----------



## bucktruck (Jan 8, 2006)

Veloculture said:


> Paul is about to come out with their thumbies for Camagnolo bar end shifters. 3x11 is possible now.


I'd _really_ like to know where you got that information. :nono:

And that's all I'm saying about that.


----------



## Roadsters (Jul 7, 2008)

Veloculture said:


> Paul is about to come out with their thumbies for Camagnolo bar end shifters. 3x11 is possible now.


Here they are.


----------

